# Missing edges of video!



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

I have noticed that some programming has information on the bottom, top, or sides of my screen that I am missing! Is my aspect ratio wrong or is it the broadcast signal?

My Pany TC P50G20 is set to the widest possible aspect ratio and image as far as I can tell: "Full/Size2" but I am still seeing less than it seems I should be. There are times when faces are partly cut off, text is partly chopped off, and other oddities. The screen is completely filled whether I am watching cable, Bluray, or streaming video. That makes me suspicious that the set is fitting the image to the screen by editing rather than leave blank space when necessary.

Any hints on this?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It sounds like your aspect ratio is off, and or resolution is off. Check your tv to see what the resolution, and aspect ratios are set for... Are you using a cable, or a sat box? If so check the resolution, and aspect ratio on that too.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What are you watching when it appears that some content is missing? Is it SD content from cable? Blu-ray content? When you notice this happening, press the 'Format' button on your remote to cycle through the various aspect ratio formats to see if any of them fix the issue. 

Who is your cable provider and what is the make and model of your HD receiver from them?


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

As I mentioned, the content is cable (DTV), Bluray, and streaming (Roku) which makes me think it is independent on source. I also listed the aspect ratio that gave the largest screen area but it was still not "complete". I only have one menu that seems to adjust screen resolution/format. Perhaps there is another setting that I can't find? Or maybe Panasonic has fixed it?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hrpschrd said:


> As I mentioned, the content is cable (DTV), Bluray, and streaming (Roku) which makes me think it is independent on source. I also listed the aspect ratio that gave the largest screen area but it was still not "complete". I only have one menu that seems to adjust screen resolution/format. Perhaps there is another setting that I can't find? Or maybe Panasonic has fixed it?


Do you have the Panasonic set to the highest resolution it will do... ie 1080p? If you do... I would call your cable company and ask how to change the resolution on the box. We used to have a cable box and it was not listed on the instructions as to how to change the resolution.:T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There should be a format button on your remote. If you push that it will go through the various aspect ratio formats.


----------



## getech (Mar 4, 2010)

All HDTV's do a little bit of digital overscan (they crop the top, bottom and sides of the incoming picture, proces it and resize back to 1080p). You don't notice this on regular TV programming but with a PC it's quite obvious. You need to enable 1:1 pixel mapping.

How I did this was go into the menu and there's a section to label your inputs. I labelled the HDMI my computer is hooked up to as 'PC'. Simply by labelling the input as PC it turns off all processing of the picture and doesn't overscan so you get a crisp picture.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

TO ALL:
I set the aspect to FULL which gives the largest size picture. The others are Zoom, 4:3, and Just. The INFO button lists the monitor as 480p which I don't think is the optimum but there are no menu settings to adjust this. Anyone with this TV know how to set it correctly?

I am using HDMI from a audio-video processor not a computer.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hrpschrd said:


> FINALLY someone who read my message! I set the aspect to FULL which gives the best (of four) size picture. The INFO button lists the monitor as 480p which I don't think is the optimum but there are no menu settings to adjust this.
> 
> OK, to your suggestion. I don't seem to have a setting for HDMI adjust to PC. I have either HDMI or PC (or others).


I read your message... That is why I asked you to check the resolution on all of your devices. If your panasonic is set to 480p that is the problem (unless that is the max it will go to). Raise it up to the max resolution it will go or lower all your sources down to 480p, then you shouldn't have the problem. Some TVs and sources will allow you to set all the resolutions that they can do, and will auto adjust the resolution when you switch sources or outputs.

If you leave the resolution at 480p you are not getting HD resolutions... You need to be at 720 or higher to get HD.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Ron, but how? I don't have a menu item to change resolution on the Panasonic and I am sure it has them.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hrpschrd said:


> Thanks Ron, but how? I don't have a menu item to change resolution on the Panasonic and I am sure it has them.


Here is how to reset the model you have back to factory settings...

I was reading this one and I think your problem might be the sources as it appears the Panny will auto choose the rez.

Then I found this in their FAQ...

"How do I change the resolution of my TV?
The resolution must be set on your source device."

"How do I manually change the resolution on this unit? 
While the unit is on, press and hold [OK], * and [Y] on the remote control at the same time for more than 5 seconds. "00 RET" is displayed on the unit's display. Next repeatedly press [arrow right]..."

"How do I get my television to fit on the whole screen, when parts of it are cut off?
To adjust the screen size and zoom: Go to Menu, select Picture, then select Aspect adjustments and select H size or HD size. Choose either "Size 1" or "Size 2" depending on which HDMI port you are connected to."

Does this help you?*


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Have you checked your sources to make sure they are outputting the correct signal?


----------

